
A blueprint to write copy that converts, even if you're an awful writer - louisswiss
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PyMCM_by8IabaIrBYpj4QQnm7dP07rOdTdzqZv8dZTs/template/preview
======
mprev
Caveat: I haven’t read the doc as I can’t get it to open.

There is no one size fits all blueprint.

There’s a long tradition of people promoting their one true way to create
sales copy. In the recent past, much of this has been a rehash of the 1950s
style of long form copy that bashes the reader over the head until they
finally relent.

For all the advice I see promoting that form, I don’t see people using it
other than in sketchy scenarios (MLM, etc).

Unless we are talking about content marketing, then we are not in an era of
long form sales copy. Who has the patience?

You want to sell to someone then you need to understand their needs and
preferences, then write accordingly.

~~~
ghaff
>Unless we are talking about content marketing, then we are not in an era of
long form sales copy. Who has the patience?

Even content marketing tends towards shorter content these days. Sure, there's
the occasional in-depth longer-form piece about some topic that really demands
more words or longer video/audio. But, in general like it or not, the trend is
towards bite-size chunks, more graphical, easier to consume content.

Unfortunately, there's something a bit formulaic about a lot of digital
marketing content. That doesn't mean it can't also be useful and engaging. But
a lot of branded formulaic content (e.g. the mini-Dummies books) makes me roll
my eyes a bit but it can be really effective.

------
aldoushuxley001
Well it's certainly something watching this doc get live edited by so many
people.

Probably the most ill advised way to post content tho, because the
recommendations are actually quite good and simple. Unfortunately, it's
getting vandalized pretty hard.

Not to mention, now absolutely noone should trust following a link from that
document, which is also unfortunate, because you had various links to
otherwise monetize this free content by redirecting to paid product (which I
think is an absolutely fair way to monetize), but now noone can or should
trust the links due to editability of the document. Fun experiment tho.

~~~
louisswiss
Yeah that was my bad. I originally created the doc for my newsletter audience
who I can trust to add useful comments/questions.

Posted to HN as an afterthought. Big mistake!

~~~
aldoushuxley001
Interesting way to get feedback from your newsletter audience tho, I bet you
get some really good info that way eh. Also good way to build a relationship
with your audience. Cool idea and implementation!

------
tristor
Does anyone have the original link? I would have liked to read this before all
the edits occurred. It could be helpful in creating website copy for a number
of startups/small businesses, so is clearly relevant to the HN audience.
Unfortunately the linked format (template) and the edits make it not the best
way to share the article.

------
punnerud
Love your tip to sell with the ‘Bonus Tip’ and use it in the guide itself.

------
louisswiss
OP/author here...

Firstly, sorry about the comments on the doc. I've deleted them and locked the
doc so no more will appear. As of right now (and going forward), all links are
correct and content is original.

Secondly, happy to answer any questions!

------
wheelerwj
links seem to be broken

------
gregmac
I suggest changing the link to be
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PyMCM_by8IabaIrBYpj4QQnm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PyMCM_by8IabaIrBYpj4QQnm7dP07rOdTdzqZv8dZTs/template/preview)

The current edit link drops you into a collaborative "Suggest edits" mode
which isn't very HN-friendly.

~~~
ablation
Indeed, I see some wag has already suggested an edit from "Copy that _sells_ "
to "Copy that _shills_ ".

~~~
pen2l
wag: noun, A person who makes jokes; a joker.

Learned a new word today, thanks!

